# found em !



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

i found some '11' over at kozy cycles http://kozy.com/product-list/11-cannondale-road-triathlon-pg1207/


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

2cans said:


> i found some '11' over at kozy cycles http://kozy.com/product-list/11-cannondale-road-triathlon-pg1207/


Well, there's mine: http://kozy.com/product/11-cannondale-synapse-5-triple-73788-1.htm (Magnesium White/Indigo Blue)

I'm so impatient...the end of the month (projected arrival) can't get here soon enough!


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

J T said:


> Well, there's mine: http://kozy.com/product/11-cannondale-synapse-5-triple-73788-1.htm (Magnesium White/Indigo Blue)
> 
> I'm so impatient...the end of the month (projected arrival) can't get here soon enough!


Good prices on some of them too....although by now you must take Cannondale delivery schedules with a huge bowl of salt.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the link. That SS Hi-Mod with Di2 is a great deal. Very tempting, but I can't justify the cost. 

Will most likely be going with a frameset since I already have parts I can pull off my old build. Any word yet on the frameset pricing of the Hi-Mod? I have been told it should be less than the '10 MSRP. I just wish they would make a SS non Hi-mod frameset for sale.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

tranzformer said:


> Thanks for the link. That SS Hi-Mod with Di2 is a great deal. Very tempting, but I can't justify the cost.
> 
> Will most likely be going with a frameset since I already have parts I can pull off my old build. Any word yet on the frameset pricing of the Hi-Mod? I have been told it should be less than the '10 MSRP. I just wish they would make a SS non Hi-mod frameset for sale.


I think you can buy a full non-HM bike for less than the HM frameset. Then sell the parts and end up with a frame that costs less than $1000.


----------

